

Twitter removes Quickbar from iOS client - jevinskie
http://www.ijailbreak.com/applications/twitter-3-3-3-update-for-ios-removes-the-quick-bar/

======
osamet67
I actually liked it.

~~~
jevinskie
Really? Did you feel that the content it pointed you to was relevant to your
interests or did you like it for some other reason? I think the biggest
criticism is that it was intrusive and not targeted.

~~~
osamet67
I think people are over sensitive and act with a sense of entitlement. It
showed me trending topics, I love data and patterns, it was a useful tool -
and I'd love to see Twitter figure out its business model.

